# Iv just  bought this little gem



## dilligaf (Feb 18, 2011)

ImageShack Album - 4 images

Just got this, it was just what i was looking for, its in great shape & has never been used as a camper & was converted just 3 years ago so all good!!!


----------



## Deleted member 13859 (Feb 18, 2011)

*new van!!*

hi
that looks just the ticket, hope you enjoy

tranivanman


----------



## Deleted member 2636 (Feb 18, 2011)

What a good thing - you'll have loads of fun with that


----------



## frogdude (Feb 18, 2011)

Very nice. 

Also, liking the username. Kevin Wilson fan by any chance?


----------



## kenjones (Feb 20, 2011)

Nice van. It should last you for years.


----------



## dilligaf (Mar 24, 2011)

These were taken after I had picked up the van, & on the way back down from Inverness to the boat home last week...The van done over 500miles on this trip & never missed a beat....


----------

